# Bosun Chair



## marinerito (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi im subcontractor and this week we need paint 4 houses to high and not space and lot of rocks on the ground for ladders or boom lift so the best option is Bosun chair where can i buy this in Vancouver BC Area?
thanks


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Can you legally use those to paint houses? I know window washers use them but never heard of a house painter using them.

What about pumpjacks or staging?


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

marinerito said:


> Hi im subcontractor and this week we need paint 4 houses to high and not space and lot of rocks on the ground for ladders or boom lift so the best option is Bosun chair where can i buy this in Vancouver BC Area?
> thanks


I've seen them used all over downtown Vancouver, however you will need the following

Rope access ticket
Fall arrest ticket
As well as something engineered to be tired off too. Good luck getting that on a house. Where in Vancouver?

Sent from my SGH-T989D using Tapatalk


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

The hardest part with bos'n chairs is rigging the anchor point. Not sure about the rules in CA, but that's a challenge here in the states, especially on gable ends.

We're in a hilly area and have to use a whole bag of tricks. We can usually come up with solution with ladders and/or sectional scaffolding. When we get totally stuck, we call in a commercial scaffold contractor. For the last 35 years, we've worked with Safway Supply, who has a regional office in our area. They've helped us deal with some tricky situations, like a 60-foot high circular tower that was 20 feet in diameter at the base and 10 feet at the top.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

marinerito said:


> Hi im subcontractor and this week we need paint 4 houses to high and not space and lot of rocks on the ground for ladders or boom lift so the best option is Bosun chair where can i buy this in Vancouver BC Area?
> thanks


 Carleton Rescue Equipment LTD. Rope Access Equipment.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Very doable on residential. I have one and use it when appropriate. All you need is a good anchor point for the rope and safety line. Although every time I've used it here in Chicago it's always been on an older home with a flat roof. I have a hook that goes on the parapet wall, the rigging connects to that, then I just need to find a secure place for my safety line.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

S & C I wanted to ask what type of chair/chairs do you have? My personnel chairs are a 2 point Spider, 4 point Elk River & use a DBI Sala at work.:thumbup:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

robladd said:


> S & C I wanted to ask what type of chair/chairs do you have? My personnel chairs are a 2 point Spider, 4 point Elk River & use a DBI Sala at work.:thumbup:


Elk River it is.


----------

